# Daisy's losing her...



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww...Jester is only 3 and his is pinking up already. It didn't even turn all back to black over the summer this time. When he was a pup it was so jet black that I thought it would never pink up.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone know why that happens? I have been told so many different stories. 
It is from drinking out of a plastic bowl
It is from drinking out of a stainless bowl
It is from drinking out of a dirty bowl
My brother lives up north with 3 goldens and their noses have changed seasonally from the time they were pups. (pink in the summer and black in the winter I think) I had a golden die at 13 and she still had a black nose. My Abbie is 11 and her nose is still black (well maybe grey, black)
I would be interested to know if anyone knows why they change color.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's food dishes have always been stainless steel so I don't think the plastic holds any water ... parden the pun  And if that's the case, I don't think it's the stainless either, since if that were the case, her nose would have turned years ago I would think. I think it has something to do with pigment strength and aging. I'm also noticing that the skin on the inside of her mouth is losing pigment too.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I just found out my answer. Check out this website

http://www.professorshouse.com/pets/dogs/why-is-dogs-nose-turning-pink.aspx


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Out of curiosity, what color are the toenails of the dogs whose noses are turning color? Mostly Black or white?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Time to pick up some black shoe polish.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I've been tempted to use a sharpie marker on Griff! hehe! Naw... just kidding.

Back when I had Silkys I was told by a breeder that kelp would help darken the pigment around the eyes. 

So I just recently bought some kelp which I sprinkle on Griff's food (just a teaspoon a day) - he's not wild about it but eats his food anyway. The pigment around Griff's eyes is brown rather than black and so I figured it wouldn't hurt - I'll see if it changes anything withi his nose. I'll let you know if I see any improvement.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Out of curiosity, what color are the toenails of the dogs whose noses are turning color? Mostly Black or white?


Daisy has always had light toenails, and they're still light now.

Kelp ... you know, Daisy might like kelp


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

snownose. We had a thread about it. I'll try and dig it up when I get home.

Some goldens change color with temp.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Time to pick up some black shoe polish.


I was thinking a sharpie pen!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep - Daisy just might like kelp! If it comes in leaves, you could throw them in the lake and let her help herself.
I think copper's nose is pink. Sad to say, I don't really know. I guess I'll have to go look and see. I_'_ll check his "gotcha" day pics too.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Black nose or pink nose or somewhere in between - she's still stunningly georgeous.

9 years old in January. Wow - I thought that Duke and Daizy Duukee were the same age. Course, what's 4 months?

Give her nose - whatever color - a big smooch for me & Duk.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

I'm sure Daisy is still a knockout.

Give her nose a BIG KISS!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

dis is da buddy

da daisy...da daisy....da pinkie is da gerl kuler n den da bwak is da boi kular. yoo hab da pinkie noze n den da buddy hab da bwak noze bout dis. den wee kan gow da riber n fwimmie.
ip yoo reelie wunda bwak noze den i kan gib yoo da mi magik markir. dis wil halp yoo.

i lobe yoo

dis is da buddy


----------

